# Radioamatierisms >  FM antena

## Slowmo

Tā kā, pārejot uz digitālo TV, ir mainījušās apraides frekvences (tagad viss decimetros), jāsaved kārtībā antenas, kas uz jumta. Precīzāk jau laikam teikt - jāņem nost nevajadzīgās.
Tad nu pie reizes gribu uzlabot FM radio uztveramību. Pašlaik uztveršanu veic VHF trešā kanāla antena, bet, tā kā trešais kanāls ir kaut kur ap 60Mhz, līdz FM frekvencēm pietrūkst, tāpēc vājākajām radiostacijām dzirdams fona troksnis (atrodos Jelgavā). Antenai praktiski tāpat cita pielietojuma nav, tāpēc rodas jautājums - cik prātīgi būtu mēģināt apzāģēt priekšējo un aizmugurējo elementu? Dipolu, droši vien saīsināt nesanāks.
Un kā ir ar polarizāciu? Tā antena jau laikam jāpagriež vertikāli būtu. Tik šobrīd īsti nesaprotu, kā to labāk izdarīt lielo gabarītu dēļ (gandrīz 2x3 metri kā nekā). Varbūt labāk nečakarēties un paņemt kaut ko šādu: http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/78-103-69/fm-aerial-fm-zigma
Ja jau man istabā kabatas mono rādžiņš ar neizvilktu teleskopisko antenu spēj vairumu radiostaciju uztvert, tad jau vajadzētu pietikt arī ar to Zigmu uz jumta.

Un tad vēl papildjautājums - ko darīt ar neizmantotajām masta antenas pastiprinātāja ieejām? Vai tās pareizāk būtu noterminēt ar 75 omu terminatoriem, vai arī var atstāt kā ir?

----------


## defs

es gan nezinu vai vērts kaut ko pirkt un tērēt naudu. Pats šobrīd klausos automobīļu radio,esmu iespraudis antenas ligzdā parastu vadu, lineārās izejas pieslēdzis pie pastūža. Skan ideāli, ņem visādas stacijas...

----------


## Didzis

Tak no trešā kanāla antenas elementāri uztaisīt FM radio domātu antenu. Jāapzaģē gan direktors, gan reflektors, gan jāsaīsina dipols un attālumi starp elementiem arī jāsamazina. Dipols jau vissvarīgākais. Būs laikam jāuztaisa "labratorijas darbs" un jāievieto internetā bildes. Tagad jau izaugusi paaudze, kura nezin kadā virzienā jātur dzelzs zaģīša zobus  ::   ::   ::   Tā pirkta antena salīdzinājumā ar trīselementu yagi tipa antenu ir pilnīgs sū**. Antenai jāstāv horizontāli, jo Rīgā lielakā daļa raidītāju stāv zaķenē un tur antenām horizontālā polarizacija. Vispār labu ideju pameti, jo baigais lērusm trešā kanāla antenu tagad būs pieejams.

----------


## Slowmo

Labi, ņemšu nost to antenu un papētīšu, cik viegli ir dipolu saīsināt. Un tad arī būs jārēķina, cik daudz ko zāģēt.

Un kā paliek ar pastiprinātāja ieejām? Vajag terminēt vai nē?

----------


## Didzis

Ja pastiprinātājam ieejā stāv līmeņa regulātori, tad nogriez tos uz maksimālo vājinājumu un var nelikt terminātorus, bet ja kastīte tās "zagluškas" metajās, tad labak uzliec. Par skādi jau nenāks. Antenai saīsina tos galus, kuri nāk pie traversas. Tur parasti rodas alumīnija oksīds un gali ir sačakarēti. Ārejos galus labāk atstāt orģinālos ar aizvalcētiem galiem. Tad antena vejā mazak svilpos  ::  .

----------


## Obsis

Vispār ļumīnija trubās ļoti viegli piedrāzt ar nažuku un iedzīt ar mazu āmurīti koka korķus, labi der apse, liepa, priede. Smagākām aplikācijām plūškoks un citas citās bet plūksnainās nešķeļošās šķirnes. Sākumā lietoju tādu sistēmu velotūrisma bagažniekiem, septiņdesmitajos kad visu nācās taisīt pašam, jo nopirkt neko nevarēja. Standarta bagažnieks ir trīsdienu lietojuma prece, un skrūvju vietas lūzumi kalnu pārejas apstākļos ir nelabojami. Toties ar koku iekšā slēpju nūjas strādā kaut krāmē ceturtdaļtonnu kamēr feļļa sašķīst. Tad sāku to lietot antenām, protams āra daļu ar slīpripu apsmirģelējot (mūsdienās priekš tam ir fleksis). Kokam protams jābūt sausam, un nav par ļaunu galu apmērcēt piķī, parafīnā, vai lakā. Labākā ir vecā 6C bet sen neesu to manījis bodēs. Tā iztur gadu desmitiem, un pat jūras ūdeni, turklāt labi uzvedas augstfrekvencē.

----------


## Didzis

Izdarīt jau var visu, bet stāsts ir par to, ka orģinālajām trubām jau gali ir aiztaisīti un pratīgāk saīsināt ptru trubiņas galu. Cik tā darba izurbt jaunu caurumu.

----------


## Slowmo

Biju tikko uz jumta uzkāpis un tur ir tā, ka dipols ir no vienas alumīnija trubiņas izlocīts. Nezāģējot uz pusēm nekādi savādāk saīsināt neizdosies. Arī direktors un reflektors ir viengabala alumīnija caurules. Galos, protams, plastmasas puļķi, taču, ja galu nogriezīs nost, to puļķi domājams varēs viegli dabūt ārā un pielikt atpakaļ atlikušajam stienim.

Tad nu jātiek skaidrībā, ko īsti darīt ar dipolu. Griezt abos galos ārā posmiņus un stiķēt galus atpakaļ, vai arī jāzāģē pie traversas un jātaisa savienojums tur. Tad nāksies arī antenas vada savienojumu pa jaunam taisīt. Būtu man veca tā antena, daudz neiespringtu un nopirktu jaunu, bet šitā man gluži jauna. Vēl papīra uzlīmītes virsū nesabojājušās.

----------


## Didzis

Ja tā ir jauna, nevis krievulaiku antena, tad iespējami visādi varianti atkarībā no konstrukcijas. Dipolu drīkst zaģēt tikai pie traversas. Dipolu citādi savienot nav iespējams.

----------


## Slowmo

To dipolu angliski sauc "Folded dipole" - nezinu, kā pareizs termins latviski.
Tātad sanāk, ka man jāņem posms būs ārā pa vidu (kur attēlā raustītā linija, kā arī jānogriež gali vietās, kur antenas trafiņa vadi stiprinās.
Pie traversas dipols stiprinās ar speciālu skavu. Vai pietiks, ka šī metāla skava izveidos elektrisku kontaktu zāģējuma vietā starp abām pusēm, vai arī kaut kā savādāk jādomā, kā savienot cauruli pēc posma izņemšanas?

----------


## Didzis

Pilnīgi pofig, dipolam(tieši tā to sauc latviski un man pofig angļu mēle) vidū trubiņa vispār var nebūt savienotas. Pie traversas dipolam ir 0 punkts un elektrisks kontakts nav nepieciešams ne savā starpā, ne ar traversu. Cita lieta, ka bez metāliska savienojuma tas cilpas neturēsies un kontakts ar traversu vajadzīgs zibens aizsardzībai.

----------


## Slowmo

Liels paldies. Nākamajās brīvdienās precīzi nomērīšu pašreizējos elementu izmērus un attālumus (agrāk nesanāks), un tad iespējams vēl vajadzēs palīdzību ar jauno izmēru aprēķinu. Esmu gan atradis visādas programmiņas Yagi antenu aprēķinam, bet nu redzēs, kā man ies ar tām.

----------


## Didzis

Neko rēķināt nevajag, jo viss sen izrēķināts  ::  . Paņem izmerus kaut no tā paša Spindlera antenu grāmatas.

----------


## Slowmo

Nomērīju beidzot savu antenu un uz ātru roku uztaisīju skicīti, kā tā izskatās.
Kur es to Spindlera grāmatu varu atrast? Apskatījos Rothammela grāmatu un tur trīselementu antenu tabulā izmēri ir tikai 10m, 15m, un 20m viņu garumiem.

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt kādam pie rokas ir tie FM antenas izmēri? Varētu itkā sākt kaut ko darīt, bet nevaru īsti atrast, kādai tai antenai jābūt.

----------


## Slowmo

Tikko sapratu, ka trešā kanāla antena, kuru izmantoju LTV1 uztveršanai nemaz nav bijusi piemērota šī kanāla uztveršanai. Iepriekš nebiju pārbaudījis, bet tagad, skatoties Triax katalogā, sanāk, ka 3. kanāls konkrētajai antenai ir 54-61Mhz joslā, bet Latvijā LTV1 raidīja 76-84Mhz. Tātad antena bija paredzēta Rietumeiropai. Ievadīju antenas parametrus yagi simulācijas programmā un nevarēju saprast, kāpēc pie aptuveni 80Mhz tiek izkalkulēts, ka antenai ir negatīvs pastiprinājums (vājinājums). Protams, ka pie 60Mhz viss ir "bumbās".

Rezultātā man tā antena būs pamatīgi jāapgraiza, jo uztveramais viļņa garums jāsamazina no 5m uz 3m. Jautājums tikai, vai, tik stipri samazinot antenas izmēru, derēs tas pats salāgošanas trafiņš?

----------


## Didzis

Salgošanas trafiņš uz ferrīta serdes parasti ir ļoti platjoslīgs, tā kā derēs.

----------


## Slowmo

Klau, Dizdi, varbūt vari iedot 3 elementu FM yagi antenas izmērus? Pārrakņāju internetu un tur diezgan skopi ar šādu informāciju. Nenoliedzu, ka  gan jau kaut kur ir atrodami praksē pārbaudīti standartizmēri, bet nemāku atrast. Tad vismaz varētu salīdzināt, cik tuvu ir ar tiem izmēriem, kurus uzsimulēju.

----------


## mm

Nez vai internets būs pie vainas...

Google uz atslēgvārdiem "3 element yagi" ka 3šo izmeta šo te:
http://www.skyscan.ca/3ElementYagi.htm

Akurāt t.s. FM diapazona apakšējais gals...

Ja vēlies taisīt kādai citai frekvencei minētajā diapazonā, ielūkojies šeit:
http://www.skyscan.ca/dimension_table.htm

----------


## next

contains too few characters

----------


## Didzis

Esmu taisījis antenu gan pēc Spindlera (next dotie izmēri iepriekšējā postā), gan 5 TV kanāla piecu elementu antenu. Piektā kanāla antena gāja labāk(tagad jau vēl arī darbojas) par Spindleru, bet tas jau loģiski, jo elementu vairāk. Vienīgi nevaru apgalvot kā ir ar diapazonu no 100-108MHz, jo teorētiski piektā kanala antena to ķer švakāk. Es jau to antenu taisīju priekš SWH radiostacijas, kad raidītājs vēl nebija Zaķusalā un SWH raidīja diapazona apakšgalā. Liekas tagad tur vēl strādā SWH Rock(ja vēl strādā)

----------


## Slowmo

Nu labi, tad taisīšu pēc Spindlera un gan jau būs normāli. Galu galā neesmu jau nemaz tik tālu no Rīgas, lai vajadzētu ko vairāk par 3elementu antenu.

----------


## Didzis

Spindlers ir pēdejos trīsdesmit gados pārbaudīta vertība  :: . Garām nenošausi.

----------


## Slowmo

Cik liela nozīme ir caurulīšu (elementu) diametram? Kalkulācijas programmās arī šis lielums jāievada, kas manā gadījumā ir 12mm.

----------


## Didzis

Trubiu diametram ir nozīme un tas nedaudz ietekmē elementu garumu, bet starpība starp 12mm un 16mm ir ļoti niecīga. Diametrs vairāk ir svarīgs tieši mehāniski, lai vārnas nesaliec antenas elementus.

----------


## Slowmo

Skaidrs. Tātad Spindlers devis izmērus pie 16mm caurulēm?

----------


## Didzis

Spindlers jau dod dažadus trubu diametrus.Zemo kanālu antenam liekas bija 10-16mm, tā kā 12mm būs tieši laikā. pie 100MHz kļūda būs ļoti maza. Cita lieta decimetru antenas.

----------


## Slowmo

Tad nu ķēros pie zāģīša un antena sāk iegūt savu veidolu. Ar direktoru un reflektoru nebija nekādu problēmu (kas tur ko caurulīti saīsināt), bet problēmas, kā jau bija paredzams, rodas ar dipolu. Alumīnija caurulītes gali, pie kuriem vienojas salāgošanas platīte, ir sapressēti plakani un pati platīte vienkārši uzlikta uz sīm plakanajām virsmām. Uz platītes kontakta vietās ir lieli apalvoti pleķi.
Rekur bilde:
[attachment=1:2xw7g14w]antena.jpg[/attachment:2xw7g14w]
Šādi sapressēt caurulīšu galus man paša spēkiem neizdosies, tāpēc jādomā cits variants, kā platīti pievienot pie caurules galiem. Visticamāk pie platītes būs jālodē klāt vadi un šie vadi kaut kādi jāpieskrūvē pie caurulītes.
Kā labāk izveidot elektrisku kontaktu ar alumīniju? Kāda metāla vadu labāk izmantot? Bail, ka vienkārši pieskrūvētam vadam alumīnija oksīda dēļ var nebūt kontakta.

Un vēl interesanta lieta, kuru pamanīju. Kādam nolūkam caurulītēs varētu būt ievietota auklas? Šī aukla nav visas caurules garumā (lai gan aizņem lielāko caurules garumu), bet gan tuvāk caurulītes galiem. Vai man šis auklas jāatstāj?
[attachment=0:2xw7g14w]aukla.jpg[/attachment:2xw7g14w]

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Dipola galus tak neposti, zāģē ārā no vidus lieko garumu. Tad uzmauc mufti, ko savukārt, pieskrūvē pie traversas. Nekāda šņurka tur iekšā nav vajadzīga.
Kabelim var pielodēt un pēc tam pieskrūvēt lodausis no krievu stabilitroniem vai diodēm (kam attiecīgi M4 un M5 vītne, kādas nu tev tur tās skrūves). Skrūves, uzgriežņus un paplāksnes ņem nerūsējošas (no minētajām diodēm der), lodējumus nolako, kārbiņu vēlams hermetizēt ar silikonu.

----------


## Slowmo

Ne visai sapratu ieteikumu. No vidus posmu izņemt nav problēmu, bet, ja posmu izņem, dipola gali sastumjas ciešāk kopā, tātad arī tie ir jāapzāģē.
Paeksperimentēju ar atgriezumiem. Mēģināju sapresēt kopā līdzīgi kā oriģinālam. Gali saspiežas tīri labi, tik tur vēl izliekums jāiegūst pareizs, kas jau ir stipri sarežģītāk. Diemžēl nav man piemērotu instrumentu un darba galda, lai šādi saspiestu. Šobrīd man ir doma trubiņā ielik vadus un tad aizpressēt ciet. Un tad otrus vada galus pielodēt pie platītes. Šķiet, ka tas būs visvienkāršākais risinājums.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja jāīsina daudz, un vēlies izmantot to pašu kārbiņu, tad gali, protams, jāformē par jaunu. Bet tur tak nav problēmu - placināta caurulīte brīišķīgi locāma. Tik jāloca uzmanīgi uz aploces, lai veidojas rādiuss. Ass lauziens mazinās stiprību. Vadu vietā cauruļu galos labāk bāzt plakanas, alvotas sloksnītes. Pie reizes - skrūvi cauri! Kādreiz bija doma kabeļa galus piemetināt (cik nebija nācies sapuvušus kontaktus čibināt!), bet tā arī nepamēģīnāju.

----------


## Didzis

Lai galus saplacinātu vajag skrūvspīli. Iespied nedaudz garāku gabalu kā orģinālam un saplacini, tad jau plakano galu loki kā gribi. Labāk atkartot orģinalo stiprinajumu, nevis skrūvet nez kādas klemītes. Jo vairak savienojumu, jo lielāka varbūtība, ka iemetīsies "baltais"(alumīnija oksīds) un pazudīs kontakts. Kad visu saliek kopā, tad iesaku savienojumus nosmērīt ar Movilu, Nu dikti paildzina mūžu savienojumiem.
Ja godīgi, tad Reineke Fuchs ieteikumu nesapratu. Nu nav tak pilnīgi nekādu iespēju saīsināt dipolu un nesaīsinat tā galus pie kārbas. Pašu dipolu nedrīks nevur citur zāģēt, tikai galos!

----------


## Slowmo

Nu jau par vēlu. Paņēmu daudzdzīslu vara vadu, attinu dzīslas vaļā, izveidojot plakanu galu. Šo plakano galu noalvoju ar pamatīgu kārtu alvas to ieplacināju trubiņas galā. Tagad tik atliek vēl pāris caurumus jaunajam dipolam ieurbt un skrūvēt klāt pie traversas.
Kā jau minēju, izmēģinājos visādi placināt atgriezuma gabalus, bet iegūt pareizo izliekumu nekādi neizdevās. Pie locījuma vietas trubiņai bija jābūt pilnīgi apaļai, savādāk to vairs nevarēja ievietot kastītē, kur paredzēts apaļš caurums. Un arī placinājums ir nevis pa vidu, bet nobīdīts uz malu pat vēl aiz trubiņas diametra. Ar skrūvspīlēm saplacinātos tieši pa vidu un vairs nebūtu iepsējams pareizi izlocīt. Lai nu kā arī būtu - pamēģināju, nesanāca, izvēlējos citu variantu. Tik jācer, ka būs labs kontakts, kurš nepazudīs ar laiku.
Nav man Movila, bet varbūt var izmantot kādu citādāku zieķi? Man ir kau kāda smēre burkā bez marķējuma. Kaut kas līdzīgs pēc konsistences kā grafītsmēre, tik zilā krāsā. Ūdeni atgrūž, tik nezinu, kā šī smēre pati iedarbosies uz alumīniju un varu.
Vēlāk uztaisīšu arī kādu bildi tam, kas galu galā būs sanācis.

----------


## Didzis

Uz savienojumiem principā var smērēt jebkuru antikorozījas zieķi, ka tik tajā nav strāvu vadoši piemaisījumi. Grafīta smēri labāk nevajag, jo grafīts principā ir vadītājs. Man jau liekas, ka Movilu var nopirkt arī mūsdienās. Man jau vel no krievu laikiem pudele. Cik tad tur uz skrūvēm iziet  ::  .

----------


## modza

Veči,neaizmirstiet ka lielākoties šajā diapazonā tiek pielietota vertikālā polarizācija.Tā kā dipola izmēriem naff pārāk liela nozīme.

----------


## Didzis

modza, nu Tu pateici  ::  ! A kāda starpība vai viļņi tiek izstaroti vertikali, vai horizontāli- viļņa garuma un tātad dipola izmēri nemainās. Tie tak ir radiotehnikas pamati. Nav arī taisnība par vertikalo polarizafciju. LVRTC visi raidītaji raida FM diapazonā horizontālajā polarizacijā. Vertikalajā polarizacijā darbojas tikai "amatieru" raidstacijas no savām paštaisītajām antenām. Viena tāda antena stāv uz televīzijas mājas.

----------


## defs

> Veči,neaizmirstiet ka lielākoties šajā diapazonā tiek pielietota vertikālā polarizācija.Tā kā dipola izmēriem naff pārāk liela nozīme.


  Dipola izmēram būs gan nozīme.Ja tiek lietota vertikāla polarizācija,tad arī antenu pagriežam ap horizontālo asi par 90 grādiem.

----------


## egilssk

Didzi, par vertikālo polarizāciju tev nav taisnība, jo daudzos LVRTC torņos stāv arī vertikālās polarizācijas antenas.

----------


## ansius

ja interesē kādā polarizācijā kas raida -> http://www.esd.lv/inner.php?left=106&left2=233

ja saskaitam FM tad Rīga vertikālā polaritātē raida tikai 7 un horizontālā 14 un gandrīz visas atrodas Zaķusalas tornī.

----------


## Didzis

egilssk, par visu Latviju Tev pilnīga taisnība. Es laikam neprecīzi izteicos, jo biju domajis Rīgas raidītājus, kuri atrodas zaķenē. Ja grib klausīties visas raidstacijas, tad jāliek divas antenas krustā un jāčakarejas ar kabeļu pārslēgšanu.

----------


## Slowmo

Te būs dažas bildes no tā, kas galu galā sanāca.

Šādi tika pievienota platīte pie dipola galiem (pa vidu izņemts posms). Oriģināli dipols bija no vienas garas alumīnijas caurules izlocīts.
[attachment=2:232640jo]dipols.jpg[/attachment:232640jo]

Tuvplāns dipola savienojumam pie traversas.
[attachment=1:232640jo]savienojums.jpg[/attachment:232640jo]

Nu un pati gatavā antena.
[attachment=0:232640jo]gatava.jpg[/attachment:232640jo]

Reflektors oriģinālajai antenai sastāvēja no divām caurulēm. Nogriežot no vienas no šim caurulēm nelielu gabalu, sanāca jaunās antenas direktors. Savukārt saīsinot oriģinālās antenas direktoru, sanāca jaunās antenas reflektors. Palika pāri otrā reflektora caurule, kuru principā varēju izmantot kā vēl vienu direktoru FM antenai, bet nu būs gana labi arī tāpat. Antena tāpat tiks pavērsta pret Rīgu un galvenais projekta mērķis ir uzlabot dažu vājāko radiostaciju, vai to, kuras neraida no TV torņa, uztveramību.

Atliek tikai pievienot antenas vadu un cerēt, ka viss darbojas  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Smuki, es domāju, ka darbosies noteikti. 
Par lidmašīnām kaut kur bija teikts, ka labi lido tikai tās lidmašīnas, kas arī izskatās labi.   ::

----------


## modza

to didzis.lielākoties retranslātori darbojas ar vertikālās polarizācijas antenām(piem radio svh čumalās-pie talsiem,pats apskatijos).tālajos 80jos lielbritānijā visi dipoli stāvēja vertikāli.vai tad es teicu , ka dipola izmērs mainās no atkarībā 

 polarizācijas?

----------


## modza

to defs.kāpēc tu domā ka dipola izmēram ir liela nozīme?diapazons ir no 88...108mc/s,kas atbilst viļņu garumam no 2,8...3,4m.tātad pusviļņa dipols no 1,4...1,7m(nerēķinot saīsināšanas koeficientu).tātad +/-10cm uz vienu vai otru pusi nekrīt ūsās.

----------

